
Gangs of Baghdad - jspencer508
https://mwi.usma.edu/gangs-of-baghdad/
======
jspencer508
"Our military needs to be able to understand and work with both legitimate and
illegitimate sources of power in urban areas. Just understanding host-nation
political and military capabilities will not suffice."

